# General > General Chat >  Someone Needs Attention (also known as the world's biggest ego)

## Admin

This guy has been emailing me drivel, I told him to stop and to seek help, he doesn't. I think he is desperate for attention, so I'm giving it to him.

Email 1:



> Moderators
> The purpose of this correspondence is
> to preverify that the agenda of your forum is to provide a site
> that allows conversational exchange between those compelled with major literature.Your pre agreeance\'s rhetoric 
> seemed to disallow the manifested resolution of each conversationalist being imbued with sexual orientation.You must have meant that you discouraged any bombast of ego drenched rhetoric abuses from an oriented perspective.If your saying that there\'s nothing more obnoxious than insecure adults going off over human sexuality\'s modern excesses and seeming pluralities than I agree.Do you allow a self respecting non ambivalent heterosexual divorced father of three to converse when previous attempts have revealed forum users with hidden agendas of sexual predatory slick 
> camoflauged unnecessary rouges of conversational tripe?I\'m a serious future Nationally published musical author whose optimizing a national literary project that additionally results with an epic major motion picture.The pre forces I\'ve encountered are racial steering piracy mentalities and nationally imported egoism such that before 
> registering I thought I\'d check.If you think your forum might actually have a constituency that involves sincere literary appreciation please respond if it\'s not to much of a bother.The national literary community and the entire globe 
> itself would not regret providing the opportunity.The rhetoric of this and any current and future conversations cannot be sycophantized with any prewraught superstitions or customs.Take care and God bless.Straight Forword.Absolutely no twisted parallels.Gary V. Giardina.My address [email protected] sent at approximately 4:21 P.M.April 10th 2005.
> 
> ...


Email 3:



> Recently I registered and your forum\'s procedural protocol includes a number reference of which mine was p3k8pp.My supercessent rhetoric says that there is no numerological custom or superstition or any pre wraught interpretive imposition that can sycophantize my registration including the expression registration itself.This can not be considered postal harassment communicatively merely insulating myself and family from twisted mentalities.Take care and God bless.Straight Forword.Absolutely no twisted parallels.This sent approximately 1:07P.M.April 29th 2005.


I didn't save Email 2.

His email address [email protected] -- if you'd like to speak with him you can contact him at that address.

----------


## kilted exile

Hmmm..... Translation anyone?

*wonders about the limitations on the amount of fun, that can be had with an e-mail address

----------


## Basil

> forum users with hidden agendas of sexual predatory slick camoflauged unnecessary rouges of conversational tripe


Well, I think we all know who THIS refers to . . .

----------


## Jay

We do?  :Tongue: 
. . .

*edit*

Anyone else having problems actually understanding what he's on about?
*shrugs*
From what I got, I don't really care. Second Chris on this one, the guy needs help. Professional help.

----------


## kilted exile

Ok,I'm bored so I've translated it into a more understandable format.
E-mail 1:
這批往來信件的目的是
為了證實前你的論壇的議程乃是提供一個網站
那允�\在那些之間的會話的交換促使連同主要的 literature.Your 預 agreeance\ 是花言巧語的
好像不允�\連同性的 orientation.You 被其浸透的每個會話的被表明的決議一定是意味著你使被其濕透的利己主義的任何大話洩氣距一為方 向的 perspective.If 的花言巧語的虐待你的話比離開過於人的 sexuality\ 的現代的超出的不安全的成人去更可憎的那 there\ 的沒甚麼東西和似乎是 pluralities 比我你允�\ agree.Do 尊敬的自己的 agree.Do 非談話的三的矛盾異性離過婚的父親當以前嘗試有性掠奪的平滑器的隱藏的議程透露了論壇使用者的 時候
被 camoflauged 會話的肚子的不必要的 rouges？我 \ 是全國出版的一個嚴重的未來悅耳的作者誰的優化另外以一個壯麗主要的提議發生的一個全國文學的 專案 picture.The 預軍隊我 \ 遇見是種族駕駛盜版精神和全國被輸入的自我主義以便以前
注冊我想我 \ 有 check.If 你認為你的論壇其實可能有請涉及真摯書面的感謝的一個選民回答如果 it\ 是不要大部分一個 bother.The 國民文學的社群和整個地球
本身不會後悔提供 opportunity.The 花言巧語這和任何目前與將來的會話中不能被 sycophantized 以任何 prewraught 迷信或 customs.Take 關心和上帝 bless.Straight Forword.Absolutely 沒有被扭的平行線

e-mail 3:
最近我登記和你的 forum\ 的程序上的協定包括對我的是哪個的一個數字的引用 p3k8pp.My supercessent 花言巧語說那沒有 numerological 的風俗習慣或迷信或任何預 wraught 能夠 sycophantize 包括表達註冊的我的註冊的解釋的強迫接受 itself.This 不健談地能夠被認為是郵政的困擾只是絕緣自己和來自不被扭的被扭的 mentalities.Take 關心和上帝 bless.Straight Forword.Absolutely 的家庭平行線

----------


## Jay

Ahhh, thanks, that helped. Straight forword. We're all for words, right? So no loitering, straight for words we go!

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## crisaor

Wow. Being an administrator has some serious setbacks. I'd hate to deal with that kind of stuff in a regular basis.
Anyway, I don't think this guy is worthy of attention.

----------


## Basil

If you google his name, you can find some other forums where he's sounded off on a variety of topics--everything from the fact the apostles were unmarried to the recent NBA brawl involving Ron Artest. He is also apparently a St. Louis Cardinals fan, which I think is kind of adorable--adorable in a strictly non-ambivalent hetereosexual kind of way, of course.

I don't really think anyone should contact this guy or mess with him in any way. I think he's probably genuinely confused. But having said that:



> I\'m a serious future Nationally published musical author . . .


Does this mean I can put my _future_ accomplishments on a resumé??

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

wait...what don't you guys understand about his message?























...yeah, ok i'm joking... it looks like word association football to me... a worthy opponent on the football field.

----------


## Molko

Hmmm....either this is a prank or this guy needs some help. But I think the best thing to do is maybe ignore him....

----------


## Bandini

What a bell end!

----------


## Bandini

No, Molko - the best thing to do is let him know what an absolute dick he is - then maybe he will realise and stop being such an arse.

----------


## Jay

Wishful thinking, Bandini, wishful thinking.

----------


## Helga

I'm not sure what he's talking about. He has some problems, if he is doing this on other sites too, that is not normal. He needs help, bad ! 

That's just my opinion, being a future Nobel prize winning author and a legend in the literature world, known for a sharp mind and a sharp tounge.

----------


## Taliesin

Let's make a club.
We are planning to win forty Nobel prizes, be the world champion in chess and also we plan to write a great epic of five hundred volumes about life, universe and everything. Also we are planning of writing about a thousand symphonies.
You really do not have had achieved anything. We here are not nitpickers and don't demand anything. We totally understand that your creative impulses do not come at your demand. But you must have planned writing something great. Not everyone can join the club. This is an association of creative spirits not some drunk's club. What do you think?

Taliesin, Future Corpse.

----------


## Bandini

Can 'occasional drunks' be admitted please?

----------


## Taliesin

Have you been thinking about writing something. You know, we here are not pesky here, but still, there have to be rules. 
Have you had any interesting fantasies when drunk? Has the creative spirit flewn near you? It is not necessary for it to actually touch it. But if you think about writing something. (those who have written or even (horror of horrors) published something do not have any special rank. It is not fair compared to the others) 
When we had time, oh boy, how we would write. The tip of the pen would smoke. But, alas, things have come up and when we have time, then, alas, the Muse left us. But when she visits us again, then we will surely write a lot.

----------


## ajoe

Well, if I didn't understand English well enough, he would have left an impression on me that he was smart and was using Difficult English I had no business trying to read.

----------


## elysium

Arf, now I know why my professors always tell us not to over-use the thesaurus. 

I've noticed that his list of yet-to-happen accomplishments does not include removing his head from up his arse...should I drop him an email?

----------


## mono

> Arf, now I know why my professors always tell us not to over-use the thesaurus.


I agree. If the purpose this person inflicts seems communication, why over-use such ridiculously rhetorical words; rid the thesaurus, and use your brain. An excessive number of people, I have noticed, admitted to 'wanting to sound smart' with such verbosity, but, in the end, it only inhibits communication.  :Confused:

----------


## Bandini

Right on. That said, a good vocabulary is valuable.

----------


## baddad

Of course, condolences Admin. Bummer to have to deal with this sort of thing. Personally I think it unfortunate this person has decided to email direct to you, instead of espousing his...........well, whatever it it was supposed to be.......on the forums. But as for contacting this guy, it would probably just add to his website 'hits' count, thereby allowing him to sell advertising space, thus allowing him to spread his.....message....even futher.....etc, etc......al la 'catch 22......

But I feel for ya' buddy. And remember: A friend will help you hide. A true friend will help you hide a body..............consider me a true friend in this instance......

----------


## Basil

> An excessive number of people, I have noticed, admitted to 'wanting to sound smart' with such verbosity, but, in the end, it only inhibits communication.


You know, some less charitable folks might say that you engage in a little bit of this yourself, Mono!

----------


## Loki

That is just...hopeless. He is, I mean. I would just ignore him. Block him. Ban him. Do *everything*...those sort are just totally annoying...just can't stop bugging people...

(heh, that's not to say _I_ don't bug people; I do, however insect them more often)

----------


## Koa

> But I feel for ya' buddy. And remember: A friend will help you hide. A true friend will help you hide a body..............consider me a true friend in this instance......


Now I'd call this the pearl of wisdom of the day... 

I am still totally confused about what the guy above wrote, except his plans for the future... On my part, I'll stop sexually harrassing forum members by virtual marriage proposal and appreciations of wit...and just to be sure, I'll stop showing any kind of appreciation to anyone, just incase that makes the forum too sexually oriented and most of all distracts its purpose from serious literature talk...and I'll stop here cos I'm bursting into laughter.

 :Goof:

----------


## mono

> You know, some less charitable folks might say that you engage in a little bit of this yourself, Mono!


True, this comment does not surprise me in the least. In all writing and some speaking, many people have remarked of my often over-use of English-prime (E-prime), but I do not feel as . . . desperate as Admin's newest acquaintance. What people assume about my intellect (or lack thereof) lies not in my intention, and if the language I use offends you, Basil, I apologize, 'tho I doz speek gooder then some otherz . . . don'tcha think, lolz, at da' chat roomz der!'

----------


## Basil

"Offends me?" On the contrary, dear sir, I consider your writing a source of great delight!

----------


## Bandini

A good vocabulary is a a positive thing Mono, it's when people _affect_ a good vocabulary that it gets on one's tits!  :Wink:

----------


## Bandini

You are obviously in the former category - just in case anyone was in doubt!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Admin there is one problem with that, I have the world's bigest ego.

----------


## mono

> "Offends me?" On the contrary, dear sir, I consider your writing a source of great delight!





> A good vocabulary is a a positive thing Mono, it's when people affect a good vocabulary that it gets on one's tits!


Why thank you both, how generous, but there seems no need to 'stroke my ego,' as I may result like Admin's acquaintance.  :Eek:

----------


## Jay

Kinda doubt that, you seem sane enough... for now  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## ihrocks

I know this guy! He's the guy that writes the instructions for my stereo equipment! I'd recognize his style anywhere! I think a soon-to-be-upcoming-future-feature film written entirely in Stereo Instruction is a brilliant idea! You are all mad to scoff at his genius!

----------


## Jay

:Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Tongue:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

Are you saying that stereo equipment have "hidden agendas of sexual predatory slick
camoflauged unnecessary rouges"?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ihrocks

That last equalizer I bought had a decidedly unsavory look to it, so it's just possible.

----------


## Jay

Mystery solved then! Let's celebrate! Don't invite the guy though or we find out we're all sick psychopaths. (well, someone will say it out loud  :Wink: , sweet denial  :Biggrin: )

----------


## elysium

> Admin there is one problem with that, I have the world's bigest ego.


Sort of a paradox there; surely if you did have the world's biggest ego, you'd never even consider the possibility that you were egotistical. Doesn't everyone know someone like this? Mock them to their face and they'd never ever recognize themselves...

I have a problem with being extremely too verbose myself. I thought I hated writing for years because it was too difficult, but really I had a problem with starting. I always failed English because I wouldn't write my essays; I just couldn't *start*. So now before I do anything, I have to free write for ages just to know where to start, and I always end up cutting out the first 800 or so words of anything I write. It's really time-consuming and tedious, and to be honest, I really do dislike writing. Not a very good quality in a writing major, but I only accepted the scholarship in the first place because it was my only chance at getting into a good school. Ironically my grades were so poor to begin with because...I hate writing. I'm really one to be pointing out paradoxes...Hmm, there was a point to this paragraph, but it got lost along the way and ended up here. I should probably just delete it, but I'll leave this train-wreck as an example to anyone who thinks writing too many words makes you sound intelligent.




> Let's celebrate! Don't invite the guy though or we find out we're all sick psychopaths.


You may be right about the psychopath thing; first glance, I thought you said "Let's celibate". *rolls eyes*

----------


## Jay

LMAO!!!!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  If you'd prefer to celebrate by celibation... why not  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> I have a problem with being extremely too verbose myself. I thought I hated writing for years because it was too difficult, but really I had a problem with starting. I always failed English because I wouldn't write my essays; I just couldn't *start*. So now before I do anything, I have to free write for ages just to know where to start, and I always end up cutting out the first 800 or so words of anything I write. It's really time-consuming and tedious, and to be honest, I really do dislike writing. Not a very good quality in a writing major, but I only accepted the scholarship in the first place because it was my only chance at getting into a good school. Ironically my grades were so poor to begin with because...I hate writing. I'm really one to be pointing out paradoxes...Hmm, there was a point to this paragraph, but it got lost along the way and ended up here. I should probably just delete it, but I'll leave this train-wreck as an example to anyone who thinks writing too many words makes you sound intelligent.


Wow, I'm exactly the same...i cant write cos I cant start...and the rare times I start I find it hard to get to an end (unless it has to have an end for reasons of time and space academically fixed). But when I write too much I never find the courage to cut, so i leave my verbosity intact... LOL I do the same, start a paragraph with a point then babble and lose the point and then leave it as it is.

----------


## subterranean

> Recently I registered and your forum\'s procedural protocol includes a number reference of which mine was p3k8pp.My supercessent rhetoric says that there is no numerological custom or superstition or any pre wraught interpretive imposition that can sycophantize my registration including the expression registration itself.This can not be considered postal harassment communicatively merely insulating myself and family from twisted mentalities.Take care and God bless.Straight Forword.Absolutely no twisted parallels.This sent approximately 1:07P.M.April 29th 2005.




Maybe I can send him an e-card flower, perhaps he'd feel better...a raflesia arnoldi would be nice..

----------


## elysium

Alright, you get him the flowers, I'll buy him a pocket dictionary. Deal?

----------


## subterranean

What sort of dictionary..? Behavioural and Ethics?

----------


## elysium

I was going to start with the English dictionary, actually. Dreadful the way he abuses our extensive and highly-plagiarized language.

----------


## subterranean

Good idea...all misconceptions start from the lack of ability to comprehend language

----------


## Jay

Oh yeah . . .

if I got what you meant, lol

----------


## subterranean

:FRlol: 

You got me there

----------


## Jay

I did? And is it a good thing?  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

Well it didnt kill me, so yeah..I guess it was a good thing

----------


## elysium

lol, I have to ask, was the irony intentional?

----------


## Jay

My guess would be yes, it was... if you meant Sub's response that is  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Well I learnt that from you camper

----------


## Jay

*proud of herself* Cool Sub, next time don't forget to roll your eyes, makes for better impression, and a redundant but cute smilie letting me know even though you were cynical/sarcastic/ironic... you didn't really mean it, lemme demonstrate  :Tongue: 

Well it didnt kill me  :Rolleyes: , so yeah..I guess it was a good thing  :Tongue:

----------

